# Blueberries as a natural dye???



## SerenityMama (Aug 26, 2009)

I was given 60lbs of blueberries and have been making jam/syrups. I was wondering if I could take some of the juice and do a marble blue soap. Has anyone tried blueberries, would it dye our skin?? 

I am looking for ways to color my soap naturally are there sites out there that could help??

Also if it helps ALL my soaps are goats milk based and CP. 

Thanks!!


----------



## Tater'sPa (Jun 27, 2002)

I've not tried it but I'm pretty sure the color would burn out to a brown or tan.


----------



## momofseven (Oct 10, 2008)

Yup, it'll turn brown...:Natural" colors are usually pretty subdued. Some that I have used are clays, alkanet, tumeric, charcoal. There are plant based dyes available but aside from alkanet (which is a root) I don't have any experience with them. Use google to find your natural soap dyeing sites...there are plenty.


----------



## Charleen (May 12, 2002)

The addition of blueberry in soap turned an ugly grey for me.


----------



## used2bcool13 (Sep 24, 2007)

Would you have to add a preservative if you added blueberry to the soap?


----------



## Ladyhen (Aug 28, 2004)

used2bcool13 said:


> Would you have to add a preservative if you added blueberry to the soap?


Provided the blueberries are pureed well, you shouldn't need a preservative. Big chunks may mold though.


----------



## Bountiful Ranch (Jan 11, 2010)

It will be an ugly gray. I have a blueberry patch. Someone gave you 60 pounds!! Nice person.

I have used blueberries hoping for a bluish soap. It was pretty ugly.


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2010)

Try very small amounts of fermented indigo. About one teaspoon per batch of the natural herb not the commercial dye.


----------

